

Ubuntu With Linux 3.16 Smashes OS X 10.9.4 On The MacBook Air - ekianjo
http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=apple_osx1094_ubuntu&num=1

======
peatmoss
While this is welcome, the benchmarks neglect my number one reason for having
an MBA: battery. Now, if advancements in 3.16 yield battery life comparable
with OSX 10.9, sign me up. Would love to see someone do a proper set of
benchmarks on that front.

------
osivertsson
OS X is slow, I already knew that and have experienced it first hand.

What is more interesting is the performance boost with Linux 3.16 instead of
the stock Ubuntu 14.04 Linux kernel. Can anyone explain why this is the case?

~~~
Mikeb85
Probably includes drivers with optimizations for Intel Haswell chipsets...

------
saltyknuckles
Pretty cool results. I wish I could use linux as my main OS but OSX is
everything linux is and more. UI and UX is better also so I'll take the trade
off any day.

~~~
ekianjo
Well package management is not as good on OSX, though.

------
freeasinfree
Smashes battery life too I bet.

Also, why XFCE? Wouldn't Unity be closer to Aqua in terms of resource (ab)use?

~~~
ekianjo
Well it's not XFCE that makes a difference since the benchmark shows it's the
latest kernel that drives the performance increase.

